# Dish No Longer has Largest HD Lineup



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Verizon in Mercer County, NJ now offers 36 HD channels. My Dish Network
subscription only provides 35 HD channels. Verizon recently added Food Network
HD, HGTV HD and Lifetime Movie Network HD. I also subscribe to Verizon and limited basic cable (Patriot Media soon to be Comcast). Between the three services, I am getting 54 different HD channels including three HD RSNs.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Congrats on your coup, Hound, even though you kind of did it the _hard_ way.

I, too, want 54 different HD channels, so I can either move to NJ and sign up
with three different providers or stay put and wait for my provider to catch up.

Hmmm! Think I'll stay put and wait.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Please let me know how to get this service _outside of Mercer Co, NJ_. I have Verizon Wireless if it helps.... (I know it doesn't, of course  )


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Nick said:


> Congrats on your coup, Hound, even though you kind of did it the _hard_ way.
> 
> I, too, want 54 different HD channels, so I can either move to NJ and sign up
> with three different providers or stay put and wait for my provider to catch up.
> ...


Well Nick, it was not a really a coup. Dish would not let me out of my 18 month
commitment even though Dish does not provide me with one baseball RSN, and my area is a baseball hotbed. But I was not going to go through a full baseball
season without baseball on the HD flat screen (can't say tube anymore).

I subbed to MLB EI for three years with Dish. Last night on Verizon, I had three
HD baseball games. Switched between all three games on two HD sets. Phillies
on CSN, Mets on SNY and Yankees on YES. On Dish, I did not even have one game
in SD.

I picked up limited basic cable ($14.80 a month) because they were broadcasting my daughter's high school softball game this week and I only have 7 DVRs and
3 VCRs and could not let this opportunity go to waste!!!! Limited basic cable
gives me one HD channel not available on Verizon or Dish, NY PBS channel 13.
Also, limited basic cable is supposedly going to give me the opportunity to sub
to MLB EI, but has not happened yet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hound said:


> Between the three services, I am getting 54 different HD channels including three HD RSNs.


It will be a good day when you don't need three services to get all the channels.

BTW: Are the extras on Verizon East/West feeds?


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

Hound said:


> Verizon in Mercer County, NJ now offers 36 HD channels. My Dish Network
> subscription only provides 35 HD channels. Verizon recently added Food Network
> HD, HGTV HD and Lifetime Movie Network HD. I also subscribe to Verizon and limited basic cable (Patriot Media soon to be Comcast). Between the three services, I am getting 54 different HD channels including three HD RSNs.


What HD channels are you getting with "limited basic cable"? I wouldn't think much as I have limited basic cable with comcast (for the internet) and I don't get any HD channels with it.

Something else that seems odd, if you are getting a combined 57 HD channels (54 + 3 HD RSN's and assuming that your limited basic cable doesn't give you much from an HD perspective), this would mean that most of the 36 HD channels offered by Verizon would need to be different channels that dish doesn't offer. Is this true? (and please don't tell me you are including the west feed of the same channel that dish does offer to get to your 57).

I would be interested in seeing the 22 HD channels you are getting that are not part of the 35 with dish?


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

James Long said:


> It will be a good day when you don't need three services to get all the channels.
> 
> BTW: Are the extras on Verizon East/West feeds?


James,
I agree. In two years, all multi video providers will more or less have the
same HD channels with maybe three exceptions. HD RSNs, Voom and sports
packages (MLB EI and Sunday Ticket). Right now in Central, NJ, the big
four HD providers can be distinguished by specialty HD offerings. Dish has
Voom, Verizon offers three HD RSNs, Comcast offers five HD RSNs, MLB EI, NBATV HD and VS HD, and Directv has three HD RSNs, Sunday Ticket and MLB EI.

In the 36 HD channels, there are no East/West HD feeds. Verizon only offers the
East/West movie channels in SD.


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

Hound said:


> James,
> *In the 36 HD channels, there are no East/West HD feeds*. Verizon only offers the
> East/West movie channels in SD.


That's impressive, could you list the 20 some channels that are different?

As much of a sports fan that I am, I think the sports packages are over rated. Take the NFL Sunday Ticket for example...as a Steeler fan I am always going to get that game (most likely a 1:00 or 4:00 game on sunday) and I will always get the sunday night and monday night games on national channels. That would mean I could only benefit from this package if the other game sunday afternoon is not the one I want to watch, seems like a lot to pay for another afternoon game...


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

PghGuy said:


> What HD channels are you getting with "limited basic cable"? I wouldn't think much as I have limited basic cable with comcast (for the internet) and I don't get any HD channels with it.
> 
> Something else that seems odd, if you are getting a combined 57 HD channels (54 + 3 HD RSN's and assuming that your limited basic cable doesn't give you much from an HD perspective), this would mean that most of the 36 HD channels offered by Verizon would need to be different channels that dish doesn't offer. Is this true? (and please don't tell me you are including the west feed of the same channel that dish does offer to get to your 57).
> 
> I would be interested in seeing the 22 HD channels you are getting that are not part of the 35 with dish?


The 54 different channels include 3 HD RSNs. With limited basic cable, your QAM tuner should pick up all digital broadcast channels. I have limited basic
cable coax hooked up to my Sony DHG HDD 500 which scans in the HD broadcast channels.

Verizon offers the following HD channels not offered by Dish in my area.
1) Comcast Sportsnet HD (not available in SD on Dish)
2) YES HD (not available in SD on Dish)
3) Sportsnet NY (not available in SD on Dish in my area)
4) Lifetime Movie Network HD
5) Cinemax HD
6) The Movie Channel HD
7) MTV HD
8) Wealth HD
9) Phila PBS channel 12 HD - A very good channel
10) Phila CW channel 57 HD - provides 24 Phillies games in HD
11) Phila My channel 17 HD
12) NY Fox 5 HD - provides different baseball and football games in HD, than
Phila Fox including NY Giants NFL football
13) NY WWOR MY channel 9 - provides about 20 New York Yankee games in HD
14) NY WPIX CW channel 11 - provides about 20 New York Mets games in HD
15) NY WCBS channel 2 HD - provides New York Jets and other NFL games in HD
16) NY WNBC channel 4 HD - provides local news in HD
17) NY WABC channel 7 HD - provides local news in HD
18) NJ PBS HD - Provides HD feeds from national PBS HD

So 35 Dish channels plus 18 Verizon channels and NY PBS channel 13 from
limited cable equals 54.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

That's kind of what I thought. Nothing to get excited about when hound is counting 2 sets of locals showing the same things, multiple RSN's, and premium channels.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

PghGuy said:


> That's impressive, could you list the 20 some channels that are different?
> 
> As much of a sports fan that I am, I think the sports packages are over rated. Take the NFL Sunday Ticket for example...as a Steeler fan I am always going to get that game (most likely a 1:00 or 4:00 game on sunday) and I will always get the sunday night and monday night games on national channels. That would mean I could only benefit from this package if the other game sunday afternoon is not the one I want to watch, seems like a lot to pay for another afternoon game...


I agree with you about Sunday Ticket. I am an in market fan (Eagles). Also, I get all the Eagles, Jets and Giants games in HD. So with NFL channel, Sunday and Monday night football, that is enough football for me. However, I have friends that
are Eagles fans and live in the same town as me and they subscribe to Sunday
Ticket. If I was an out of market fan, I would most likely subscribe to Sunday
Ticket to watch the Eagles in HD.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

heisman said:


> That's kind of what I thought. Nothing to get excited about when hound is counting 2 sets of locals showing the same things, multiple RSN's, and premium channels.


The two sets of locals and the HD RSNs are very significant for sports fans. NY and Phila CBS, FOX, CW and MY all provide different HD sports.


----------



## jimmyp (Feb 10, 2006)

PghGuy said:


> What HD channels are you getting with "limited basic cable"? I wouldn't think much as I have limited basic cable with comcast (for the internet) and I don't get any HD channels with it.
> 
> Something else that seems odd, if you are getting a combined 57 HD channels (54 + 3 HD RSN's and assuming that your limited basic cable doesn't give you much from an HD perspective), this would mean that most of the 36 HD channels offered by Verizon would need to be different channels that dish doesn't offer. Is this true? (and please don't tell me you are including the west feed of the same channel that dish does offer to get to your 57).
> 
> I would be interested in seeing the 22 HD channels you are getting that are not part of the 35 with dish?


I have Comcast for the Internet and basic cable...and yes you can get HD programming. It comes through on different channel numbers though. It cannot be connected directly to the DISH receiver (it will not recognize the stations), but you can connect the cable directly to your HDTV and scan for HD. In the Chicago area I am getting the full load of HD channels through Comcast. For me this is mostly overkill because I also recieve HD "over the air" quite well. Although it helps when I sometimes cannot get a good signal from our CBS station.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Hound said:


> 4) Lifetime Movie Network HD
> 7) MTV HD


Two that may interest me. I guess not missing much ...

Why is Dish not giving MTV HD ?


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

nataraj said:


> Why is Dish not giving MTV HD ?


For the same reason they don't have INHD. It's a joint venture from cable's big 3.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

nataraj said:


> Why is Dish not giving MTV HD ?


Because there is no such channel. "MTV HD" does not exist. MHD (Music: High Definition) is the actual name of the channel in question. It is a joint venture between MTV, VH1, and CMT. Many people mistakenly call this channel "MTV HD" which just confuses people into thinking there is an HD version of MTV out there when that's just not the case.


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

bruin95 said:


> Because there is no such channel. "MTV HD" does not exist. MHD (Music: High Definition) is the actual name of the channel in question. It is a joint venture between MTV, VH1, and CMT. Many people mistakenly call this channel "MTV HD" which just confuses people into thinking there is an HD version of MTV out there when that's just not the case.


yes it is a joint venture, however all of those channels above are part of the "MTV Networks Music Group" so I guess you could technically say that MTV HD really does exist, it is just not limited to programming from the MTV channel.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Actually, Bruin is correct in that MHD has an entirely separate, 100% HD
programming line-up. The MHD channel is not an HD version of MTV.


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

Nick said:


> Actually, Bruin is correct in that MHD has an entirely separate, 100% HD
> programming line-up. The MHD channel is not an HD version of MTV.


I don't think anyone ever said *it was *an HD version of MTV (in fact I thought I clearly said it was not limited to MTV  )...the comment was just made in fun and I was only pointing out that MTV, VH1 and CMT are all part of the "MTV Network" so Hound could technically call it "MTV HD" and be referring to the total network and not the specific MTV channel (notice the smiley at the end  ). The point was no different than someone talking about "New York" sports teams and referring to all the teams in the state and not just specific to New York City...but it was not a serious comment.


----------



## ls7dude (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, when I saw MTV HD I was about to get mad, lol. Since I got HD a couple of months ago I've been really upset MTV doesn't have an HD channel.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

I just dropped Dish and I miss RaveHD and WorldsportsHD. I have Directv with premier(all channels) and 4 HR20's in one room for recording 15 NFL games a week in HD. (How will I watch them all without Dish's great skip button?) I just added Time Warner cable ($50 month) for MHD and INHD. I love those channels! I hope Directv can pick those 2 channels this fall and all the ones that Verizon FIOS has. That just became available here but I can't afford 3 systems at once like hound. Dish was OK for HD but comes in LAST for sports. Nobody here offers a dedicated 24/7 VersusHD and I like that channel.


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

kikkenit2 said:


> I just dropped Dish and I miss RaveHD and WorldsportsHD.


RaveHD is an awesome channel...I am hooked on soundstage, lol.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

kikkenit2 said:


> I just dropped Dish and I miss RaveHD and WorldsportsHD. I have Directv with premier(all channels) and 4 HR20's in one room for recording 15 NFL games a week in HD. (How will I watch them all without Dish's great skip button?) I just added Time Warner cable ($50 month) for MHD and INHD. I love those channels! I hope Directv can pick those 2 channels this fall and all the ones that Verizon FIOS has. That just became available here but I can't afford 3 systems at once like hound. Dish was OK for HD but comes in LAST for sports. Nobody here offers a dedicated 24/7 VersusHD and I like that channel.


Well, I am only going to have three systems for a couple of months more. And by the way, the cost of two systems on six TVs (two HDTV boxes and two HDTV DVRs) in my house, Verizon and local cable (soon to be Comcast) is $125 per month. The third system, Dish was charging me $137 a month for four TVs (two
622s and two 301s), and Dish for the 2007 season does not provide me with
one baseball RSN or MLB EI. $137 a month and no baseball!!! Both Verizon and
Comcast are providing three baseball RSNs in HD, and Comcast has MLB EI. And I am getting more HD and SD channels with Verizon than I did with Dish. 
I do miss Dish's MLB EI with one game a night in HD. Last season, I would watch
one east coast game in HD on local cable (SNY, YES or INHD) and have Dish MLB EI on the other adjacent HDTV. Instead of checking on the score of another
game, I would just switch to the game and watch part of it at a commercial break.

Guys, I realize that MTV HD is really MHD (Music HD). When I said MTV HD, I meant
MHD. The programming on MHD is similar (not the same programming) as Rave.
If you like music, both MHD and Rave are very good channels.


----------

